# November Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats BriGuy! Great theme for November.
Thanks to everyone who makes this contest fun by submitting a pic.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Play ball...*

Honey jumping for a ball.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> Congrats BriGuy! Great theme for November.
> Thanks to everyone who makes this contest fun by submitting a pic.


Thank you!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations BriGuy.

Question... "picture of *your* golden(s) in motion"
Does it have to be my Golden specifically, or can it be a friends?
Thanks.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations BriGuy!. Looking forward to seeing all the entries for November.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats BriGuy on your win and what a great idea for this month!

Here is Storm thoroughly enjoying her time in a mountain stream.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congrats Briguy! Love the photos so far. I am always in awe of people who can capture a golden in motion and not have a blurry photo.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations on your win. Great topic.

This is Chloe catching a tennis ball covered in snow last winter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations BriGuy-great theme for the November Photo Contest. 

Enjoying the great entries so far, looking forward to seeing lots more.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

The smile says it all 

...Can't upload photo right now. Will return later and edit...


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I can't choose which one I like better, so here's 2 pics!
Penny does great catching a frisbee.









And here's Abby and Penny going for the same snowball.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otter said:


> Congratulations BriGuy.
> 
> Question... "picture of *your* golden(s) in motion"
> Does it have to be my Golden specifically, or can it be a friends?
> Thanks.


 I'll check into this to be sure but...
according to rule #8. only photos of dogs you own, you've personally taken photos of or photos you have a legal ownership of, are acceptable!

Heard back from Rob's GR and the general thoughts are if you took the picture of someone else dog and have permission to post it, it would be OK.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's one of my all-time favourites of Ruby on the beach. She loved the ocean. I haven't had the heart to go back since she died.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> The smile says it all
> 
> Finally got the photo to attach


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Still brings a smile, gone but not forgotten.*

Rookie, fun with a smile.:grin2:

View attachment 689161


----------



## kanneno (Jan 23, 2016)

What a great idea!!! Goldens are so much fun to take pictures of...especially when they are running and bounding, being their goofy selves.

Here is my boy Killian. He had a recent foot injury that prevented him from playing outside for almost two weeks! He couldn't have been happier when we finally got to go back to our favorite place :smile2:


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Hopefully the dead are welcome... one of my (so far) few laments about my puppy Bagheera is that he seems... well, LAZY. Very much a low energy dog. Perhaps that will change. He is only 15 weeks old, after all.

Fenris was a dynamo who LOVED the water. I swear he was half fish. Here are a couple of my favorites of my beautiful, strong happy boy. The first is of him flying off a boat dock, into the Cedar River. The second is him carrying a stick and checking to see if my Yellow Labrador, Raja, wants to play chase!


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Nala dock diving with her new friend. She went right of the dock her first time


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lincoln chasing his bubbles!!! Unfortunately, this particular picture doesn't show how high he is actually jumping. Pretty high for a big boy.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Missed it by that much...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great entries, amazing action shots.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's Piper's entry! This is probably the best we are going to get between a photographically challenged girl and her dog that never stops moving.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Also, this isn't my entry, but this is what happens when you are trying to take a still photograph and a squirrel runs right behind you....


----------



## GoldenRetrieverFever (May 4, 2016)

Merlin's first time with a wing. I think 9 or 10 weeks? Can't remember.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos so far, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great theme!! So hard to pick just one!! I finally went with a diving shot... (top one is the entry).


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a great theme! Oh my gosh, I love all the action shots and pics of any of our goldens are welcome, even those that have left us.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

This is Dakota dock diving.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats Bri-Guy. Great theme


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Our favorite pastime, running the fence line*








Our favorite pass time, running the fence line


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still plenty of time to submit your Action Shot of your golden!


----------



## QiangZhang (Aug 31, 2013)

8 months old JoJo enjoy the dropping leaves!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverFever (May 4, 2016)

Will swap this submission out for previous - Merlin about to get snuck up on by his brother!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

A Golden's ears are their wings!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

*Sweeties first swim*

This was the first time Sweetie saw the water after we rescued her. Her smile tells it all!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

*Grit aged 5 months*

This is Grit running in the river for the first time aged 5 months


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=689850&stc=1&d=1478445497


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah and Robbie 2010


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's going to be some hard choices this month...all the Action Shots are fabulous and more entries are sure to be submitted between today and Monday the 21st when the contest closes.

A note for newer members, we love seeing all your pics but remember, _you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win_ so, join in a few threads that interest you and post a reply. It's easy to reach 25 posts and then your photo will be included in the poll at the end of the month!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*photo contest*



Ivyacres said:


> There's going to be some hard choices this month...all the Action Shots are fabulous and more entries are sure to be submitted between today and Monday the 21st when the contest closes.
> 
> A note for newer members, we love seeing all your pics but remember, _you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win_ so, join in a few threads that interest you and post a reply. It's easy to reach 25 posts and then your photo will be included in the poll at the end of the month!


Reposting this from early am.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoping to see more great action shots of your goldens!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Our October winner *BriGuy* has chosen an exciting theme for November: *Action Shots!
> Any picture of your golden(s) in motion.
> 
> *As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> ...


There's still time to submit a photo. Hope to see more!


----------



## QiangZhang (Aug 31, 2013)

8 months JoJo: "want to catch me?"


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I just went through all the pictures, and we have some very active goldens among us! These are great shots!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

BriGuy said:


> I just went through all the pictures, and we have some very active goldens among us! These are great shots!!


Yes, I agree and there's still lots of time to submit a pic of your golden before the contest closes on Monday, November 21st.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really loving all your photos, let's keep them coming!!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, it's Friday again, another week gone by. The weekend is here so hopefully there will be lots of opportunities to catch those goldens in action and then submit a photo into this month's contest. Why not add your picture to the great ones we've already gotten!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up....hope to see more pics here soon!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna swimming with her friend Tiki


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

WooHoo, another great entry!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great entries, hope to see more before the entry deadline on Monday November 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Enjoying all the great entries, hope to see more before the entry deadline on Monday November 21st.


I agree! Maybe we'll see some pics from this weekend.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Incoming puppy! Here is my newbie Tally (Four Lakes Count Me In) who is 8 weeks old. Not an eligible entry but too cute not to post.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cute puppy action shot!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love all of these photos! There is nothing quite as beautiful as a golden in motion. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone........

*Monday November 21st is the last day to submit an entry, don't miss out!*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Entries can be submitted until Monday Nov 21...please send in your photo soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone!

You still have time to submit a picture for the November Contest, the deadline is Monday, November 21st. 



> Our October winner BriGuy has chosen an exciting theme for November: Action Shots!
> Any picture of your golden(s) in motion.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the last weekend to submit your Action Shot pic for the contest, last day is Monday Nov. 21st.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only a few days remaining to submit a picture in the November Photo Contest.

Monday November 21st is the last day.

This month's theme is Action shots, show us your Goldens in Motion.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Only a few days remaining to submit a picture in the November Photo Contest.
> 
> Monday November 21st is the last day.
> 
> This month's theme is Action shots, show us your Goldens in Motion.


Hope for a new pic before Monday.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max retrieving his Chuckit Ball at Avila Beach.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries all!

Today and Tomorrow are your last two days to submit an Action Shot of your Golden for the November Photo Contest.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

These pictures make me so happy. So much joy on our Golden's faces


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I love this picture of Kaizer


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This morning's the first snow of the winter reminded me of this one. This was Gracie powering through the snow 2 winters ago.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Barkley loves the Frisbee and snow (I hate snow for what it's worth...)


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

This is not an entry either but this was Dakota at about 8 weeks old stealing my clicker. That look on his face......he is so proud of his mischievous self.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close later today so you still have time to get in an Action Shot pic submitted for this month's contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to close the door on another contest. The poll will be up shortly with all the great pics!


----------

